
Proxyman – a modern and intuitive HTTP debugging proxy for macOS - yankcrime
https://proxyman.app/
======
alex_victor
Saw this app on Twitter yesterday
[https://twitter.com/KrauseFx/status/1143998523265957888](https://twitter.com/KrauseFx/status/1143998523265957888).
Seems like a lightweight version of Charles :-?

